# Ice in Westwater???



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know about Westy, Dan, but we're doing the Salt this weekend if you want to come along. 70 degree weather is much better than fighting 10 foot ice floes! How was your Winter? 



DanRauer said:


> Has anybody been down through Westy recently? I was wondering if there are any iced up areas down in the flats. I heard from some USGS techs that both launch and take-out ramps were completely iced up out to 10 feet from the bank. They backed the trailer on to the ice and it did not break. Has anybody been down there to confirm this???? I have a trip on the 23rd and I am considering bagging it if I can't get my cat down the ramp.
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> Dan Rauer


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> I don't know about Westy, Dan, but we're doing the Salt this weekend if you want to come along. 70 degree weather is much better than fighting 10 foot ice floes! How was your Winter?


Hey what's up? I would love to get on the Salt with you, but I have too much going on right now planning for a Grand trip in 3 weeks. I was looking at going down Westy to test out my new Jacks cat. I don't think it will go down, I'm sure it is frozen down there as cold as it has been. We'll have to stay in touch for future trips for sure. I plan on coming down your way this spring to run upper Animas. I'll keep in touch with you when that starts flowing in a few months. Thanks for the Salt invite, I have never been down there. It sound awesome and I could use some warmth right now for sure.

Later,
Dan


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely let me know when you come do the Upper A- maybe I can go and we could definitely get a beer. I'm jealous of the Grand Trip! Have fun! Talk to ya soon.



DanRauer said:


> Hey what's up? I would love to get on the Salt with you, but I have too much going on right now planning for a Grand trip in 3 weeks. I was looking at going down Westy to test out my new Jacks cat. I don't think it will go down, I'm sure it is frozen down there as cold as it has been. We'll have to stay in touch for future trips for sure. I plan on coming down your way this spring to run upper Animas. I'll keep in touch with you when that starts flowing in a few months. Thanks for the Salt invite, I have never been down there. It sound awesome and I could use some warmth right now for sure.
> 
> Later,
> Dan


----------

